# DUPLICATE! LITTLE ROCK, ARKANSAS- F YOUNG, DEAF?



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Casey

Animal: Dog 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Sex: Female 
Age: Young 
Size: Medium 
**** She is probably deaf. She is very good with children & other pets ***** 
If you are interested,please do not hesitate!
For out-of-area adoption or rescue, please click 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/AR77.html
and Email one of the local rescues listed. 


From: Little Rock Animal Services (LRAS) 


501-376-3067 
[email protected] 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/AR77.html


----------

